# 20 Epic Poke Ideas



## kleenex (Sep 26, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGd5p79QD9A

Saw this and I thought you might like to see it.  They even did some so called vegetable Poke recopies.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 26, 2018)

Genius!

I liked them all but the Natto… not a fan

ANY Poke over hot Rice is okay by me as a meal, really


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 27, 2018)

I love poke. I never make it, because to me, poke isn’t poke without sashimi, and sashimi grade fish is very expensive in Vegas. But there’s a poke bowl restaurant practically on every corner these days that usually have bowls and “sushi burritos” very reasonably priced.

The vegetable poke doesn’t thrill me much, although the tofu poke looked kinda good. (A tip I learned, I think from ATK, is to freeze and then thaw the tofu before mixing it in with spices and dressing. Freezing the tofu makes it more spongelike; it absorbs the flavors of the seasonings much better.)

Furikake is genius! A bit of nori would be good, too. Other sauces I’ve seen are a wasabi mayo, yakisoba sauce with sriracha (sweet and spicy), and eel sauce.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 27, 2018)

Joel, search for an H Mart in your area. Or any Korean market like it.

They sell lots of sushi grade fish, and they should probably have decent prices.


----------

